# Demo vs. SX Trail - Which do I keep???



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

The bikes:

2009 Demo 7
HammerSchmidt
XO Shifters
Atomlab Pimplite wheels with CK Hubs
Avid Elixir R Brakes
Thomson seatpost (I want to replace it with a straight seatpost - anyone want to trade?)
Rock Shox Totem
Fox DHX 4









2008 Specialized SX Trail I
Stock
Juicy 3 Brakes
X7 Shifters
Marzocchi 55 TST2 (fixed at the factory)
Fox DHX 4









The problem:

I need to get rid of one of them

I'm currently going to grad school at the U of U (Utah) and could use the extra cash. I also have a Stumpjumper that I'll be keeping for sure to meet my XC needs, and I also have a road bike so I plan on splitting my time amongst a lot of different types of riding. I like the fact that the Demo 7 is more resort friendly, but I don't think I'll get to the resorts more than 10 times a summer. I like that the SX Trail can hold its own in a lot of different terrain, including climbing. It's really a decent do it all bike, but I know it won't be great on some of the resort trails.

My thoughts on options:

I have a 2007 888 RC2X that I can throw on the Demo to make it even more resort friendly (or on the SX, but that's probably a really bad idea), but I may just sell it since the Totem is really nice and very capable, imo. Plus, I like how the Totem pretty much locks out to help with pedaling.

Option #1: Sell the Demo, as is.
Option #2: Put the 888 on the Demo and sell the Totem and SX Trail.
Option #3: Sell the SX, as is, and the 888.
Option #4: Pimp out the SX with the components from the Demo including; wheels, shifters, brakes, HammerSchmidt, etc., and keep it. This would leave a very dumbed down version of the Demo to sell or part out.

I would probably be happy with any of the decisions, but it's never easy parting with any bike. So, what would YOU do?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

option 4... i ride with a bunch of people that have sx trails very very good bike to do it all with


----------



## misuge (Apr 20, 2009)

modified #4: Put Totem on SX and pimp it out


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

misuge said:


> modified #4: Put Totem on SX and pimp it out


Unfortunately, that's not an option. The Totem has a 1.5" steerer which won't work with the SX Trail.

Just FYI, I've been leaning towards option #3 since the Stumpjumper (2006) can handle a lot of the trails around here, but it wouldn't be much fun for shuttling/lift assisted runs. However, the SX Trail would be a good Moab bike for the gnarlier trails where the Demo is probably a bit much; but, it's not like I go down there often. I'm just torn since the SX is a great all-rounder and would probably be OKish at the resorts, but I know the Demo is much better on the steeper, rockier trails.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that demo is awesome. keep it. you won't get much for the sx, though. i have a friend selling the same one stock and he can't get $1250 for it.


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

saturnine said:


> that demo is awesome. keep it. you won't get much for the sx, though. i have a friend selling the same one stock and he can't get $1250 for it.


Thanks.

That's part of what I'm afraid of; although, I'm not sure how much I could get for the Demo at this time, either. I actually picked it up for $1,350 a few months back :eekster: I may hold on to both of them until springtime when more buyers are out and about.

On a different note, on Specialized website, it mentions that the Demo has adjustable geometry. How exactly would one go about changing the geo on the thing?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I don't really know what to do in your situation, but that demo is awesome. If u decide to part it out lemme know cause I'm looking for a frame


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

option #5 put the 888 on the sxt, lower travel a little bit if needs be (probably to 180-170mm) and pimp it out. get what you can for the left over parts.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

speedyg55 said:


> On a different note, on Specialized website, it mentions that the Demo has adjustable geometry. How exactly would one go about changing the geo on the thing?


i believe you switch the shock mount carrier on the downtube.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sell the SXT. You have a stumpjumper for pedaling and a DH bike for parks and shredding gnar why would you need that in between bike.


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

Moosey said:


> I don't really know what to do in your situation, but that demo is awesome. If u decide to part it out lemme know cause I'm looking for a frame


Haha, will do.



bxxer rider said:


> option #5 put the 888 on the sxt, lower travel a little bit if needs be (probably to 180-170mm) and pimp it out. get what you can for the left over parts.


How do you lower the travel on the 888? Meh, I'll go do some research



saturnine said:


> i believe you switch the shock mount carrier on the downtube.


That's what I was thinking, but the piece looks fairly symmetrical installed so I couldn't tell if it would have an effect. Do you know if it increases travel or just changes the geometry? Specialized's site doesn't specify whether or not it changes travel.



jcook1989 said:


> Sell the SXT. You have a stumpjumper for pedaling and a DH bike for parks and shredding gnar why would you need that in between bike.


Because the SX Trail may be enough already and would be good for a lot of what I ride? I have been leaning towards keeping the Demo from the get go, but a pimped out SX is intriguing.


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

speedyg55 said:


> That's what I was thinking, but the piece looks fairly symmetrical installed so I couldn't tell if it would have an effect. Do you know if it increases travel or just changes the geometry? Specialized's site doesn't specify whether or not it changes travel.


No effect on travel, it just raises the BB and slightly steepens the head angle - more "freeride" than DH, apparently.

There is travel adjustment too - a small C-shaped plastic limiter that's behind the rubber bottom out bumper on the shock shaft. Remove it and travel goes from 7" to 7.7". If you haven't done this already, then do it - it just gives a longer shock stroke/more travel with no adverse effects at all. I think it's just there for marketing reasons - keep the 7 away from the Demo 8 in travel numbers.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Keep the SX, Keep the 888 but lower the travel to 180mm. With the money you get from selling the Demo 7 buy a lightweight wheelset/tire combo to decrease rotational weight for trail days.


Or, Keep the Demo, sell the SX. Increase the travel on the Demo to 7.7 by removing the travel chip on the rear shock, and throw the 888 on.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

speedyg55 said:


> How do you lower the travel on the 888? Meh, I'll go do some research


all you need to do is add some spacers to reduced the travel by the desired amount (i.e. if you want to lower from 200mm to 180 then a spacer in each cart 20mm thick) between the piston and top of the cart (inside on the shaft), very simple to do.

one thing that should be noted though, as it preloads the fork internally and from the other end of the coils, so you may need to change one coil for a lighter one, i.e. if you are running two medium coils then change one for a soft coil, and that should sort it


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd sell the SX, but man you'll have a hard time selling it if you're asking too much. Demo and SX is a bit redundant.


----------



## TIMBERRR (Feb 24, 2006)

Sell the road bike and the stumphumper. Problem solved.


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

honourablegeorge said:


> No effect on travel, it just raises the BB and slightly steepens the head angle - more "freeride" than DH, apparently.
> 
> There is travel adjustment too - a small C-shaped plastic limiter that's behind the rubber bottom out bumper on the shock shaft. Remove it and travel goes from 7" to 7.7". If you haven't done this already, then do it - it just gives a longer shock stroke/more travel with no adverse effects at all. I think it's just there for marketing reasons - keep the 7 away from the Demo 8 in travel numbers.


OK, thanks. I'll leave it as is since it's already more "freeride" than the Demo 8's.



his dudeness said:


> Keep the SX, Keep the 888 but lower the travel to 180mm. With the money you get from selling the Demo 7 buy a lightweight wheelset/tire combo to decrease rotational weight for trail days.
> 
> Or, Keep the Demo, sell the SX. Increase the travel on the Demo to 7.7 by removing the travel chip on the rear shock, and throw the 888 on.


I would rather sell the 55 and 888 and throw a 66, or something similar, on the SX, if I keep it and feel I need to add travel up front. I would rather have a little less weight on the SX since I would take it on trails that require going up the hill as well as down.

Throwing the 888 on the Demo is still tempting, but the Totem is really nice, too, and I like that it pretty much locks out...

This sucks


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

chauzie said:


> I'd sell the SX, but man you'll have a hard time selling it if you're asking too much. *Demo and SX is a bit redundant*.


Exactly.

I may wait until spring to sell either one. People just don't seem to be too excited to go biking when they can hit up the slopes.



TIMBERRR said:


> Sell the road bike and the stumphumper. Problem solved.


LOL. Unfortunately, the road bike gets too much use to consider getting rid of it, and I really enjoy it. I'm actually hoping to ride the Lotoja next September (206 miles in a day) and I don't think that would go to well on either the SX or Demo And the Stumpy is my commuter/trail bike so it gets used pretty much daily.


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

speedyg55 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I may wait until spring to sell either one. People just don't seem to be too excited to go biking when they can hit up the slopes.
> 
> LOL. Unfortunately, the road bike gets too much use to consider getting rid of it, and I really enjoy it. I'm actually hoping to ride the Lotoja next September (206 miles in a day) and I don't think that would go to well on either the SX or Demo And the *Stumpy is my commuter*/trail bike so it gets used pretty much daily.


lol you serious dude about the stumpy as your commuter? Around Socal if you use a full suspension mtb as a commuter, you get your arse laughed at pretty hard by guys on fixie! J/k i'd get blown away by roadies and fixie when I'm riding my enduro lol sometimes I wanna reach out and give them roadies a "friendly shove" when they blow by me!


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

chauzie said:


> lol you serious dude about the stumpy as your commuter? Around Socal if you use a full suspension mtb as a commuter, you get your arse laughed at pretty hard by guys on fixie! J/k i'd get blown away by roadies and fixie when I'm riding my enduro lol sometimes I wanna reach out and give them roadies a "friendly shove" when they blow by me!


Haha. Too bad there are about a million reasons to laugh at all the hipsters on fixies. It would be hard to take anything they do or say seriously. Anyway, my "commute" is a 1.5 mile ride to campus, not exactly a long haul and I'm faster than almost all the fixie riders I've seen. Also, it's nice/smart having gears when you live in the Rockies (SLC).


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

UPDATE: I decided to pimp out the SX Trail with the nicer parts from the Demo. I just think I'll get the most use out of it. I'll be keeping both wheelsets and may end up replacing the cheaper stock SX wheels for something a bit lighter. 

Any ideas on how much I should list the Demo frame for?

Any recommendations on adjustable travel, 180mm forks?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

for adjustable 180mm there is no question i'd pick a 36.


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I'll probably have to go used, but I'll keep my eyes open for one. I'm guessing the Talas is what you're referring to? The Vanilla didn't seem to have adjustable travel (I briefly looked at Fox's website).


----------



## eltazar (Nov 1, 2006)

You'll probably spend almost as much on nice new adjustable 180 mm fork and lighter wheels as you'll get selling the sx/dumbed down demo. You loose a nice bike you have now, you don't get much money in return.

You could just sell the unused ATM 888, sell the hammerschmidt (that's not cheap), and replace it with slx or even deore crank, and some cheap chainguide (truvativ boxguide for exampla, or steel backed e13). That way you get some money, but don't ruin nice stable . Just a thought.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

speedyg55 said:


> UPDATE: I decided to pimp out the SX Trail with the nicer parts from the Demo. I just think I'll get the most use out of it. I'll be keeping both wheelsets and may end up replacing the cheaper stock SX wheels for something a bit lighter.


Good choice ...after having my 08sxtrail for over 3 years now I can tell you there is no other bike I have or have had that gets as much use as my sxtrail. The most versital bike I have owned. If I had to cut down my pack my sxtrail would be the keeper, and thats over a jedi,575 and a staats4x.


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

eltazar said:


> You'll probably spend almost as much on nice new adjustable 180 mm fork and lighter wheels as you'll get selling the sx/dumbed down demo. You loose a nice bike you have now, you don't get much money in return.
> 
> You could just sell the unused ATM 888, sell the hammerschmidt (that's not cheap), and replace it with slx or even deore crank, and some cheap chainguide (truvativ boxguide for exampla, or steel backed e13). That way you get some money, but don't ruin nice stable . Just a thought.


I'm really not in these bikes for a ton of cash. I buy everything used for now because of my financial situation (grad school) and hope to find a decent used fork for the SX and maybe a used set of wheels. Or, I wouldn't mind building some nice wheels myself to hopefully save a few bucks. If I can't find anything for a reasonable price, I'll simply keep what I have and be perfectly happy. And I'm keeping the HammerSchmidt for sure



clockwork said:


> Good choice ...after having my 08sxtrail for over 3 years now I can tell you there is no other bike I have or have had that gets as much use as my sxtrail. The most versital bike I have owned. If I had to cut down my pack my sxtrail would be the keeper, and thats over a jedi,575 and a staats4x.


Thanks for some vindication It really is such a versatile bike and I just can't justify the Demo for several trips to the resorts each summer when I could be having a blast on many more trails outside (as well as inside) the resorts on the SX.

Pics to come:thumbsup:


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

Here she is:

New specs:
2008 Specialized SX Trail I frame
Fox DHX 4.0
Marzocchi 55 TST2
HammerSchmidt cranks
Atomlab Pimplite wheels with CK hubs
Sram XO shifters
Sram X9 rear derailleur
Avid Elixir R brakes (203 front, 185 rear)
Truvativ Boobars
WTB Rocket V saddle


























RIP


----------



## NorwegianRepresentative (Sep 15, 2009)

The Rockshox Lyrik 170 would be the perfect fork for the SX for Utah riding due to there not being too many gnarly trails around(there are only 3 trails I can think of that a dual crown fork might be desirable for). The others to check out would be the Rockshox Totem 2-step or Fox 36 Talas 180.


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

I was wondering about the Lyrik. I really like the Totem on the Demo so I kind of thought the Lyrik might be a good fit and save some weight. I'm mostly considering a Fox 36, Lyrik, or a 66. Those seem like they would be the best fit for what I want.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

you can find 66's very cheap if you look around.


----------



## Ravaged (Nov 26, 2011)

Speedy, 

When you installed the Hammerschmidt on the SX Trail did you have to do any facing or use any spacers? Thanks!


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm a fan of the 66. Not too light, but it can be had for ~450 if you look around (rc3 evo). I think you'll prefer its stiffness for the days that you do go to a resort.


----------



## hazylogic (Dec 20, 2006)

more money than sense.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jcook1989 said:


> Sell the SXT. You have a stumpjumper for pedaling and a DH bike for parks and shredding gnar why would you need that in between bike.


my choice tooo


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> my choice tooo


thirded


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

i would have sold the sx but good for you hope you sell it soon


----------

